# Does any one know how to resize an image hosted on another site.



## sqwib (Oct 11, 2017)

Does any one know how to resize an image hosted on another site.

I am re doing some of my posts and have had to copy/paste from my website or HTML documents but the links to the pictures are sometimes random sizes. On the old SMF I could click on the picture and choose from 3 different sizes, I usually defaulted to this means of resizing when my pictures got wonky.


Example, scroll down


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2017)

squib I use FastStone Image viewer it has a resize feature
Richie
It is a free program also


----------



## sqwib (Oct 11, 2017)

I want to resize on the forum while editing a post, I don't want to have to resize and relink.
I was hoping the now format allowed to click on an image and select other sizes regardless of the the size of the picture the link was inserted from.
When the links get wonky you could click on them and choose a defined size by the forum instead of re doing all the links, here's an example on google websites.

You would right click on the image then choose from 5 options.
S - M - L - 100% or ORIGINAL


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 11, 2017)

I sure hope somebody answers this wit a YES and a how to.
My last post all the pics I inserted were about 10 times too large and I was forced to resize dimensions, save the new pics, and then add them to the post.  PIA.
Gary


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 11, 2017)

sqwib


 GaryHibbert
 can you let me know the max file size of the images you are wanting to load before resizing?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2017)

As of now, all I've been doing is putting the pic on my desktop.
Then go up to "Tools" at the top, and select "Adjust Size".
Takes them down from around 5MB to about 200 kb.

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Oct 11, 2017)

*Found another one.*

Jeff, the problem is more or less at my end.
Let me try to explain
When I link to a picture on Flickr
It is usually a 1024 x 576 but I change it with the old SMF picture editor?
Most of the time I do a Copy/paste from my website.
What happens from time to time is that the image I linked to on flickr from a copy/paste will become corrupt and default to the original size, this is reflected by the link and the picture shows up larger on the forum.
When this happens I will usually fix the entire post using the SMF picture editor and selecting one of the three optional sizes to keep all the images the same size.
It appears that the new format will limit the size so it doesn't get too huge... not sure what the max limit for pics is.


So the issue is not with uploading images, it's with my links becoming corrupt and defaulting to the original size.  I may be wrong , I haven't had a whole lot of time to check things out and some images may just be linked to the larger size photos, regardless, I would have liked an option to resize to the new formats default size at the least.


Nah, I'm out, send me a PM when the bugs are out, just found another half a dozen posts with no images, and a couple links that linked to a totally different post, Maybe that was me? anyhow, I'm struggling here, cant even find my own posts to rebuild my page.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi Sqwib,
I fixed & replaced all the missing pics on 15 of mine so far.
That's about 10% of what needs fixing.

I believe the Max Pic size is 5.0 MB.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 11, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> sqwib
> 
> 
> GaryHibbert
> can you let me know the max file size of the images you are wanting to load before resizing?



Jeff   

 TulsaJeff
  the size of my pics varies from 3 to 4.5 MB.  That's the range of the pics I had a problem with.  I never had any problems with the old platform.  I'd just select small medium or large on the forum site when I was posting a pic.  There must be something different on the new format that I'm missing.
When I uploaded the pics to my post the dimensions were so big I had to shrink them to about 1/8 original size!!
Gary


----------

